# Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!



## mike77 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,

da ich im letzten Jahr mit Hilfe hier aus dem Forum begonnen habe meinen Teich zu buddeln, bin ich jetzt fettischtoll

Ich hab Allllles allein gemacht und es funktioniert

Der Teich faßt 17000 L, 3 IBC und gefiltert wird über UVC, Spaltsieb, Helx, in gepumpter Schwerkraft.

Tiefste Stelle ca. 150cm und als Bodengrund ist Quarzkies eingebracht, welche die Kois ordentlich durchwühlen.

Zur Zeit sind 3 kleine 8-10 cm und 1 Dame 50 cm im Wasser und fühlen sich Puddelwohl, die Dame ist so zutraulich, das sie aus der Hand frißt, hier dank nochmal an Waterman!!

Als Teilbeschattung ist ein Sonnensegel angebracht, da der Teich den ganzen Tag Sonne bekommt.

Die Wasserwerte stimmen soweit, nur durch den leicht erhöhten PH Wert von 8-8,5 wird alle zwei Tage ein Teilwasserwechsel gemacht.

So nun habt ihr Zeit zu meckern :smoki


MFG Mike


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hallo 

sieht doch schick aus  Nur den Kies wirst du noch verfluchen


----------



## mike77 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Sind nur 2 cm und der BA ist erhöht:beeten


----------



## undi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nur den Kies wirst du noch verfluchen



Warum ?


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hallo Mike
sieht doch schön aus Deine Wohlfüh Oase
Alle Achtung gefällt mir sehr gut



undi schrieb:


> Warum ?


Weil sich der Kies zusetzten wird mit Schmodder und es nicht so einfach ist mit dem reinigen.
Das war bestimmt der gedanke von Koi Uwe dem ich da nur zustimmen kann


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Nicht nur zusetzt, sondern durch die Koi immer wieder aufgewühlt wird ..... Wassertrübung


----------



## jora (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*



undi schrieb:


> Warum ?



Weil der mit der Zeit verdreckt und du ihn nicht sauberhalten kannst.

Habe bei meinem alten Teich Kies rausgeholt und der war sowas von verdreckt und hat tierisch gestunken.
Waren allerdings auch deutlich mehr als 2 cm.


----------



## jora (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hallo Mike,

dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön geworden. Gefällt mir sehr. 

Wie groß ist deine Pflanzeninsel?
ist das eine kompl. Syrodurplatte?


----------



## mike77 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hi,

also mit dem Bodengrund gibt es keine Probleme, die Kois wühlen wie Verrückt, aber da ich den Quarzkies gewaschen hab ist da nix mit Wassertrübung, und den Kois gefällts.

Die Pflanzinsel ist eine komplette Styrodurplatte mit an den Rand beklebten Estrichsand und auf der Insel auch Estrichsand, alles gewaschen natürlich.

MFG


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hallo Mike,


noch, hast du anscheinend "nur" 4 Koi im Teich......:smoki

Es werden aber bestimmt noch 3-7 Stück mehr werden. Und die wachsen, fressen und ka..en.
Und je größer die werden umso mehr fressen und ka..en die auch...... 

Wenn die Koi dann erst mal größer sind, wirst du wahrs. auch den Kies verfluchen, so in zwei, drei Jahren... 

Ansonsten ist es ein schöner Teich geworden.


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hi Mike.

Sehr schönes Plätzchen.

Wenn ihr bei mir wart komme ich auch mal dein Werk betrachten.

Mit dem Kies habe ich auch bedenken. da funzt der BA doch garnicht richtig weil der Kot der Fische und der Dreck sich zwischen den Kies legt. Aber ich hoffe das das nur die Theori ist

Schicker Teich


----------



## Marmor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Du hast einen tollen Teich.!!

Den Kies lässt Du mal schön drin,bei mir sind es 5 cm und das schon 8 Jahre.!!

Du hast einen hellen Grund und kannst so Deine Fiche viel besser sehen und

durch das wühlen im Boden holen sie den Dreck raus,der dann von der Pumpe

in den Filter landet wo er auch hingehört. Du kannst auch wunderbar feststellen

ob sich Dreckstellen bilden was auch passieren wird,dann nimmst Du ein ca.

2 Meter langes Rohr und spühlst etwas Frischwasser rein.

Das Wasser wird kurze Zeit Trüb ( bei mir 30 min ) danach ist es wieder klar

auch die Wasserwerte sind ok bis auf Kleinigkeiten aber das geht den anderen

auch so.!!!

Also noch etwas Kies nachlegen:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Marmor


----------



## Torsten. Z (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Also kann auch nach 3 Jahren nichts schlechtes über Kies u. Sand + Pflanzen im Teich berichten.
Die Koi wühlen wie jeder andere Karpfen auch gerne im Sand und Kies. Dies liegt nun mal in ihrer *Natur*. Wenn der Besatz zum Teich passt ist das auch kein Problem. Wassertrübung haben wir keine.


----------



## mike77 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Also bei mir bleibt der Kies erstmal drin :smoki

Und dann schauen wir mal 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Siebengebirge


----------



## mike77 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Moin, mal eine kleine Aktualisierung 

Die Kois WACHSEN smoki


----------



## waterman (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hi Mike,

hab erst jetzt Deinen Beitrag gesehen. Freut mich, dass die "große" Koi-Dame bei Dir ein so schönes Zuhause gefunden hat.

@all: Ich habe den Kies (2-8mm), 2-3 cm hoch seit einem Jahr drin und finde es klasse. Die Kois stöbern gern drin rum, das macht denen Spaß. Besonders, wenn ich Sinkfutter reinwerfe, wird gut gewühlt. Ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## sylvia810 (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Endlich fertig mein erster Koiteich!!!*

Hallo, 

ja das Problem mit dem kies kenn ich hab grade mal meine 2,5 Kubik rausgeschippt  weil meine Kois krank wurden. Sie haben sich an dem Rollkies geschubbelt und die __ Parasiten hatten hochkonjunktur. Jetzt haben die Kois nur noch Folie und einige Pflanzkübel mit Granulat zum gründeln. Also ich finde die sind echt glücklicher. Schwimmen ruhig ohne Schubbeln mit einem riesen Appetit und voller stolz durch ihren Teich immer schön in der Gruppe (vorher war das alles nicht der Fall). An meinen Wasserpflanzen mit den Kübeln muss ich aber auch noch irgendwie ändern gefällt mir nicht so ganz :beeten. 

Gruß Sylvia


----------

